#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια >  > > >  >  >  Απόφαση Εφετείου για τις ευθύνες Επιβλέποντος Μηχανικού

## Xάρης

Απόφαση 1322/2012 Εφετείου Αθηνών

Πληρεξούσιος δικηγόρος κατηγορουμένου: Αθανάσιος Βαρλάμης

Με την κρίσιμη αυτή αθωωτική για τον κατηγορούμενο επιβλέποντα μηχανικό απόφαση του Εφετείου, η οποία εξεδόθη μετ' αναίρεση, προσδιορίζονται με σαφήνεια ποιες είναι οι υποχρεώσεις του επιβλέποντος μηχανικού για την υπόδειξη και επίβλεψη των μέτρων ασφαλείας στις οικοδομές και κυρίως *οριοθετούνται και διακρίνονται σε σχέση με τις υποχρεώσεις του κυρίου-ιδιοκτήτη του έργου, αλλά και του εργολάβου και άρα εξειδικεύεται πότε ευθύνεται ο ιδιοκτήτης του έργου ή εργολάβος και αποκλείεται η ευθύνη του μηχανικού*.

Το σκεπτικό της εν λόγω απόφασης έχει ως εξής:

«Η , ιδιοκτήτρια οικοπέδου επί της Λεωφ , στις Αττικής, ανέθεσε στην κατηγορουμένη , Αρχιτέκτονα-Μηχανικό, την εκπόνηση μελέτης για την έκδοση άδειας ανέγερσης οικοδομής και την επίβλεψη των εργασιών αυτής. Ακολούθως εκδόθηκε η υπ'αριθμ /2003 άδεια οικοδομής και τα συνοδεύοντα αυτήν έγγραφα, που προβλέπονται από το άρθρο 3 του ΠΔ 305/1996 ήτοι:

1) Το από 2002 Σχέδιο Ασφάλειας και ΥΓΕΙΑΣ (Σ. Α. Υ.) και

2) το από .... 2002 Φάκελλο Ασφαλείας και Υγείας (Φ.Α.Υ.) που συντάχθηκαν επίσης από την ίδια υπό την ιδιότητά της ως επιβλέπουσας μηχανικού.

Στα έγγραφα αυτά η κατ/νη συμμορφούμενη προς την νομική της υποχρέωση (αρθρ. 7 παρ. 1 και 5 Ν. 1396/1983) για έγγραφη υπόδειξη των μέτρων ασφαλείας, υπέδειξε εγγράφως στην ιδιοκτήτρια τα μέτρα για την πρόληψη και αποτροπή κινδύνων (ΠΔ 778/1980 και 1073/1981) σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της κείμενης νομοθεσίας και να τοποθετούνται κιγκλιδώματα και κατάλληλες περιφράξεις στους διαδρόμους των ικριωμάτων και στις σκάλες.

Το γεγονός ότι η κατ/νη υπέδειξε τα παραπάνω μέτρα ασφαλείας, επιβεβαιώνεται και από το περιεχόμενο της από .. εξώδικης-δήλωσης απάντησης της ιδιοκτήτριας και του συζύγου της εργοταξιάρχη του έργου στην από ... εξώδικη δήλωση της κατ/νης, στην οποία αναγράφεται ότι: «....(ως ιδιοκτήτρια) έλαβα όσα μέτρα ασφαλείας μου υποδείξατε εσείς ως έχουσα την ευθύνη επίβλεψης του έργου και πάντως δεν παρέλειψα κανένα τέτοιο μέτρο...»».

Μετά την έναρξη των εργασιών του έργου, η ιδιοκτήτρια αυτού δεν ανέθεσε την εκτέλεση του έργου ολόκληρου σε έναν εργολάβο, αλλά την διεύθυνση των εργασιών την είχε η ίδια, εγκαθιστώντας κάθε φορά εργολάβο της επιλογής της, οπότε αυτή είχε σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 4 § 1 Ν. 1396/1983, την υποχρέωση να λαμβάνει πριν από την εγκατάσταση κάθε εργολάβου τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που της υπέδειξε η κατ/νη ως επιβλέπουσα μηχανικός. Επίσης είχε υποχρέωση πριν από την έναρξη των εργασιών, που διακόπησαν, να ειδοποιήσει εγγράφως την επιβλέπουσα το έργο (αρθρ. 4 § 3 Ν. 1396/1983).

Αποδείχθηκε περαιτέρω ότι περί τα μέσα του έτους 2003, άρχισε να ανεγείρεται το κτίσμα, αποτελούμενο από υπόγειο, ισόγειο και πρώτο όροφο και η κατ/νη επέβλεψε τις χωματουργικές εργασίες, καθώς και τις εργασίες σκυροδέτησης και μάλιστα μέχρι το ισόγειο, όπως προκύπτει από το από ... δελτίο παραλαβής εργασιών. Μετά την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών σκυροδέματος, τις οποίες σημειωτέον ότι δεν παρέλαβε η κατ/νη, οι εργασίες διεκόπησαν για λίγο και άρχισαν οι εργασίες οπτοπλινθοδομής, τις οποίες ανέλαβε ο εργολάβος της επιλογής της ιδιοκτήτριας,

Στις 28.2.2004 έπεσε από τον 1ο όροφο στο υπόγειο της οικοδομής και τραυματίστηκε θανάσιμα ο ... , ο οποίος είχε προσληφθεί και εργαζόταν στο συνεργείο οπτοπλινθοδομών του αδελφού του Ειδικότερα η πτώση του θύματος έγινε από σκάλα που κατασκευάστηκε από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα μεταξύ ισογείου και 1ου ορόφου και δεν έφερε καμία προστασία, δεν τοποθετήθηκαν κουπαστές ή κιγκλιδώματα και προστατευτικές κατασκευές, που θα απέτρεπαν την πτώση και τον θανάσιμο τραυματισμό του εργαζόμενου

Όμως, εφόσον η ιδιοκτήτρια του έργου δεν ανέθεσε σε έναν εργολάβο την εκτέλεση όλου του έργου, αυτή ήταν υποχρεωμένη να τηρήσει τις υποδείξεις της επιβλέπουσας περί λήψεως των αναγκαίων μέτρων ασφαλείας και να λάβει αυτά πριν από την εγκατάσταση του εργολάβου οπτοπλινθοδομών (αρθρ. 4 § 1 Ν.1396/1983), τα οποία όπως αποδείχθηκε δεν έλαβε. Αλλά ούτε και ενημέρωσε, ως όφειλε (αρθρ. 4 § 3 Ν. 1396/1983) την κατ/νη για την έναρξη των εργασιών οπτοπλινθοδομών και για τον εργολάβο που ανέλαβε τις εργασίες αυτές προκειμένου να επιβλέψει η κατ/νη την εφαρμογή των μέτρων ασφαλείας που είχε ήδη υποδείξει, πριν από την εγκατάσταση του εργολάβου οπτοπλινθοδομών. Η προηγούμενη δε ενημέρωσή της ήταν προϋπόθεση για την άσκηση των καθηκόντων της.

Επομένως η κατ/νη, εξεπλήρωσε προσηκόντως το νομικό της καθήκον και δεν βαρύνεται με αμέλεια στην πρόκληση του ενδίκου ατυχήματος και συνακόλουθα στον θανάσιμο τραυματισμό του , γι'αυτό και πρέπει κατ' αποδοχή των σχετικών ισχυρισμών της κατ/νης να κηρυχθεί αθώα της πράξεως της ανθρωποκτονίας από αμέλεια για την οποία κατηγορείται».

*Πηγή:* ΕλΕΜ

----------

